# No sublimation transfer???



## Nikki8482 (Dec 14, 2020)

I bought an ecotank 2720 and filled it with printer jack sublimation ink. I then printed my design onto s-race sublimation paper. I then attempted to transfer using my heat press onto a 100% polyester shirt for a 120 seconds at 400ﾟ with no luck. I also tried printing a design in putting it on a blank coffee cup with no luck, but was able to use infusible inc by cricket in my heat press to print on the coffee cup. Does anybody have an idea what might be going on?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

May be stupid questions, but your paper is facing correct way? 
There was no other ink in the tank prior to Printers Jack, or you're sure whatever was there was first flushed out?


----------



## Nikki8482 (Dec 14, 2020)

TeedUp said:


> May be stupid questions, but your paper is facing correct way?
> There was no other ink in the tank prior to Printers Jack, or you're sure whatever was there was first flushed out?


Yes I am sure paper was right way because they printed s-race on back. I put the printed ink side down towards shirt. I am positive there was no other ink in the tank because I bought the printer brand new. That's what I don't get like I followed everything that the instructor video that I watch did.
I went ahead and took the printer ink out By watching a video and I put it back in the bottles to return it I'm gonna try a different type of printer ink in hopes that may be I got a bad batch of ink. Other than that I can't figure out for the life of me what it might be.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I bet the printer was initially filled with standard ink, and there is still a lot of it in the system.
If this is the case, you will have to run clean cycles until sublimation ink starts coming through.


----------



## Nikki8482 (Dec 14, 2020)

TABOB said:


> I bet the printer was initially filled with standard ink, and there is still a lot of it in the system.
> If this is the case, you will have to run clean cycles until sublimation ink starts coming through.


It was brand new i bought it from office depot. Still taped up and everything


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Was the ink transparent? I wonder if it's possible the sent the wrong ink.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

400f for 40secs


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Nikki8482 said:


> It was brand new i bought it from office depot. Still taped up and everything





Nikki8482 said:


> but was able to use infusible inc by cricket in my heat press to print on the coffee cup.


Well... you've tried the same cup, paper and heat press with cricket ink and it worked.
There is only one difference, the ink.
Therefore, your ink is not sublimation ink.
Post a photo of the ink bottles if you want, and will tell you if that's the case or not.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree with TABOB, this cannot be sublimation ink. Try a different ink supplier and ask them to supply you with an ICC profile for their inks too.


----------



## AlexWill1989 (Dec 14, 2020)

It seems to me that the whole problem is precise because of the ink. If the printer was originally new and you are sure there was no other ink there, then try replacing your ink.


----------



## weaim2tees (Jan 2, 2021)

Does your ink bottles look like this? I have used printers jack ink for many years.


----------



## LChoate (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello all, I am late to this conversation and I am having issues with my Epson ET-3760 and the S-Race sublimation paper. I did order the premium sublimation ink off Etsy but I am still not having any luck getting my transfer to come out bright and vibrant like I see in some of the You Tube videos. Anyone got any idea what I am doing wrong, I have adjusted my color on the Epson printer and went in on my computer and calibrated. I have a full size heat press and it is on 400degrees but I only left the shirt under there for 30 seconds, do i need to leave it under there longer in order to get the brighter contrast to the tshirt. Please help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LChoate said:


> Hello all, I am late to this conversation and I am having issues with my Epson ET-3760 and the S-Race sublimation paper. I did order the premium sublimation ink off Etsy but I am still not having any luck getting my transfer to come out bright and vibrant like I see in some of the You Tube videos. Anyone got any idea what I am doing wrong, I have adjusted my color on the Epson printer and went in on my computer and calibrated. I have a full size heat press and it is on 400degrees but I only left the shirt under there for 30 seconds, do i need to leave it under there longer in order to get the brighter contrast to the tshirt. Please help


Send pictures.


----------



## LChoate (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is that shirt 100% polyester?


----------



## LChoate (Apr 20, 2021)

splathead said:


> Is that shirt 100% polyester?


no 65% poly 35% cotton


----------



## LChoate (Apr 20, 2021)

LChoate said:


> no 65% poly 35% cotton


On most of the sublimation videos states that the 65% poly and 35% cotton would be best for the bleach T's with sublimation print


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

65/35 will work but will fade and will not 'pop' like a 100% pure white dri-performance tee would.

I don't think you can get too much better on a 65/35 than what is shown on the picture.


----------

